# Passport renewal



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

hi all, boring question but needs confirming 
Adult passport renewal apication downloaded & printed off Internet ( form OS applying for passport from outside UK) 
Countersignatory:- some people saying not needed, others saying is needed, to play safe I'lll
Prefer to get it done id Spanish ID aceptable For countersignatory section 10.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

No need to counter sign as long as you haven't changed that much Just make sure the photos are the right size and if you were glasses take them off


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Are you completely sure about this stevelin.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Are you completely sure about this stevelin.


I seem to recall that it's clearly stated on the web site (haven't looked recently) - if you renew via Madrid (or where ever it is now) then you MUST have the photos countersigned.


However, I seem to recall that it's moved back to Belfast now.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Unless its recently changed as we replaced our last October without having it counter signed . Posted off to Madrid and returned from the UK with 4 weeks . Section 10 of this link 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._data/file/230586/OS_Guidance_Notes_08.13.pdf
This clearly says only if not recognisable you need to get counter signed so 
as long as you are recognisable from you old photo no need to get counter signed


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I renewed in March this year, in Madrid. No need to countersign and it was very quick. Be very careful about that photo though - you need to follow some precise instructions regarding the size, borders, etc. Also check the website. I believe the Madrid office might have closed since I did my passport, and you might have to send the application directly to the UK.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out the government web site - it's now Belfast!

Renewing adult, UK passport from Spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Check out the government web site - it's now Belfast!
> 
> Renewing adult, UK passport from Spain


If you think it's going to be cheaper now that it's not processed in Madrid-think again;it's much more expensive than changing it in UK!


----------



## Marcbernard (Jan 20, 2010)

Given that UK residents can renew their passports in Belfast at a lot cheaper rate than those of us here, what possible excuse is there to continue the extortionate charge from here? The question of return by courier may remain, but that is/was extra in any event. There may be a charge of discrimination, even extortion, which might produce some reduction.
Thoughts??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> If you think it's going to be cheaper now that it's not processed in Madrid-think again;it's much more expensive than changing it in UK!


But as a Spanish resident, to renew a passport in UK would be illegal.

I agree about the prices though!!


----------



## Marcbernard (Jan 20, 2010)

You misunderstand. All renewals are now dealt with in Belfast, and no longer in Madrid.


----------

